# 10% Off SmartCondom.ie



## Smashbox (26 May 2009)

Got this from boards, SmartCondoms.ie are giving 10% off *ALL PRODUCTS* 

They sell condoms, lubricants and pregnancy tests (Defeats the purpose but anyway!)

Brands include Durex, exs, Clearview - all CE Marked

Promo Code : boards

http://www.smarthealth.ie/


----------



## mathepac (26 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Got this from boards, SmartCondoms.ie are giving 10% off...


Before someone else asks - is that 10% off price or size?


----------



## Smashbox (26 May 2009)

You have nothing to worry about mathe 

Message changed!!!!!!!!


----------

